# Ampli con un solo 2n3055



## jose96 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola resulta que tengo por casa un 2n3055 y cuatro bc107b la cuestion es que me gustaria montarme algun ampli para un micro (o dos) de 600 Ohm dinamico

Espero sus respuestas

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Cuando decis micro te referis a micrófono Con un solo 2N3055 solo vas a tenr algo muy pobe, deberias decir que uso le queres dar podes hacer un ampli de 2W, en el foro hay varios circuitos, pero no con ese trnsistor


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 4, 2011)

Jose96, no entendi lo que quiere lograr, pero le deseo mucha suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2011)

Hay un montaje que tengo por ahi de un ampli con 2n3055 y un 2n2222, solo usa esos 2 transistores y te puede servir, en la tarde lo posteo. Saludos.


----------



## jose96 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok gracias por responder.Ferchito espero ese esquema gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2011)

Hola jose96 este es un diagrama muy sencillo y a pesar de tener solo estos componentes es muy bueno, espero te sirva y me comentás por favor.   

Lo que jose quiere montar es un pequeño amplificador para un microfono dinámico de 600 ohmios.

pero como le vas a conectar un microfono tienes que colocar este circuito antes del amplificador para que te acople las impedancias y te de un poco de preamplificacion.

el primero es el amplificador y el segundo el preamplificador para que no te vayas a confundir.


----------



## jose96 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gracias luego lo montare 
Tengo pensado meterlo dentro de la antigua caja de un ampli de guitarra que me dio un amigo
Por cierto ¿sabes de que potencia mas o menos es el esquema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2011)

Con 9 Vdc de alimentación la potencia máxima será de unos 2  Watts.

Saludos !


----------



## jose96 (Sep 6, 2011)

Se le podria poner un trafo de 20v y recalcular las resistencias para darle mas potencia?


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 6, 2011)

jose96 dijo:


> Hola resulta que tengo por casa un 2n3055 y cuatro bc107b la cuestion es que me gustaria montarme algun ampli para un micro (o dos) de 600 Ohm dinamico
> 
> Espero sus respuestas
> 
> Gracias


hacelo con dos BC107 y el 2N3055 y usa la configuracion que te dieron en este post y calculo que conseguiras unos 5W mas o menos


----------

